# Retirer le la barre menu dock?



## birnul (19 Août 2004)

Salut à tous,
voilà j' ai réussi à changer les icônes de ma corbeille et du finder dans le dock...derniére étape du reloucage de mon bureau (10.3.5):virer cette barre du menu dock qui me sert à rien.
J' ai trouvé de vagues infos mais si quelqu'un l' a déjà fais ou connais un tuto?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## birnul (19 Août 2004)

C'est pas le dock que je veux virer!!!(ça c façile)
Ciest la barre du finder,en haut de l' écran voilà.
S'cuser j'suis nouveau. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Avec Barmaid, tu peux cacher la menubar, il te faut Applications Enhancers.
Quand tu auras installé le tout, tu fermes la session.


----------



## birnul (19 Août 2004)

Merci de ta reponse je vais essayer de suite.Par contre j' ai trouver un article:
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=175 mais j'arrive pas à ajouter le menu quitter le finder dans 10.3.5....Si quelqu'un a réussi.
A+.


----------



## birnul (19 Août 2004)

J' ai testé l'appli et un menu quitter le finder apparait:houra!
Sauf que quand je lance barmaid ça m'ouvre MOX optimize et si je quitte cette appli alors le finder se relance automatiquement et donc j'ai toujours cette fichu barre!!Que faire?    :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Faut installer Application enhancers avant et après mettre Barmaid.ape dans le dossier Application Enhancers ensuite tu fermes la session.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Comment tu fais  pour changer l'icône de la corbeille stp?


----------



## chupastar (20 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fais  pour changer l'icône de la corbeille stp?


 avec CandyBar


----------



## hairquatercut (20 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fais  pour changer l'icône de la corbeille stp?



une corbeille ne te suffit pas, il te faut une benne ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

hairquatercut a dit:
			
		

> une corbeille ne te suffit pas, il te faut une benne ?


Une benne peut-être pas, mais j'aimerai bien renommer la Corbeille en "Ordures" ou un truc dans le genre avec une icône sympa.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Août 2004)

iCan aussi peut changer l'icône de la poubelle.


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2004)

Il me semble qu'iCan permet d'afficher une nouvelle corbeille personnalisable sur le bureau, c'est tout de même dommage de payer un programme juste pour ça (surtout quand on en a pas l'utilité)


----------



## birnul (22 Août 2004)

Salut et merci de vos réponse pour la corbeil va sur xrings un tuto explique comment la changer ainsi que le finder sans logiciel ni rien.
Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'iCan permet d'afficher une nouvelle corbeille personnalisable sur le bureau, c'est tout de même dommage de payer un programme juste pour ça (surtout quand on en a pas l'utilité)


Oui il vaut mieux prendre dragthing alors


----------



## echoes (22 Août 2004)

moi j'arrive pas à changer l'icone du finder :  comment ki fo faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Avec Candybar or Findericon


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2004)

echoes a dit:
			
		

> moi j'arrive pas à changer l'icone du finder :  comment ki fo faire ?


 Chercher dans la FAQ comment changer les icônes et trouver le lien vers Candybar 

_Raaaah, grillé ! :rateau: _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Chercher dans la FAQ comment changer les icônes et trouver le lien vers Candybar
> 
> _Raaaah, grillé ! :rateau: _


Merci pour la rapidité de l'info, c'est cool. Qu'est ce que vous conseillez pour "customiser" le bureau (à part Konfabulator). Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

ShapeShifter
FruitMenu
Windowshade x
Pixadex


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> ShapeShifter
> FruitMenu
> Windowshade x
> Pixadex


J'en demandais pas tant. Merci qd même.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

De rien mon ami


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

et des freeware dans le même style t'en connais pas des fois???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Themepark
Tinkertool
Cocktail
Onyx
...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Themepark
> Tinkertool
> Cocktail
> Onyx
> ...


Merci pour les infos, mais y a pas à dire, c'est konfabulator le mieux.


----------



## tatouille (23 Août 2004)

defaults write com.apple.finder QuitMenuItem no

osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to quit'
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to launch'
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to activate'

defaults write com.apple.finder QuitMenuItem yes

osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to quit'
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to launch'
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to activate'


----------



## csurmont (23 Août 2004)

C'est pas gratuit, mais c'est génial pour plein d'autres choses que la corbeille : WorkStrip. 9a fait comme un deuxième Dock et c'est comme l'ancien menu pomme des OS 9 sauf qu'aubout de la hièrachie ya un aperçu du fichier (photo, texte etc. )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos, mais y a pas à dire, c'est konfabulator le mieux.


Oui mais ce sont pas les mêmes utilitaires


----------

